# Best electric kettle or thermos to keep tea hot?



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello all, I am seeking a way to keep tea hot for at least 16 hours. I have searched and searched the net looking at everything I can find and it's reviews but can't find anything so I am hoping you guys here might be able to recommend something please?

To clarify I need something in which I can pour the tea and keep it as hot as possible for use 16 hours later, thanks.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Volume? A single cup of tea, or several?
Google triple/three layer vacuum flasks, preferably glass.
Amazon sells a few


----------



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks. I need a flask for a single cup of tea. I don't mind an electric thermos or flask just not finding one with good reviews.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Apr 22, 2019)

_f you don't mind "electric", why not simply buy a travel-heater such as this one

_
Make your tea "fresh". All you'd need is a tea bag and a cup, and access to water, and you're good to go. Simply drop the element in your cup of water, and it'll come to a boil in short order.


----------

